# Condos



## bjaenen (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi I'm running an 18 unit condo job on my own and I've heard time after time its against code to do rough in without shingles or windows... I told the general that I won't run any nmd until windows and shingles were installed and now were almost behind... he didn't believe me and I found out he called 4 of his "electrician buddies" who all said it wasn't code... so I called my inspector for him to tell me that he likely wouldn't call us on it unless it was pouring inside (which it was) and he told me he agreed with my decision because if something was to happen its our names on that permit. The inspector told me its not only my job to follow the code but to also make good decisions based on the proper installation of a product to ensure the safety of people. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Honestly I think you're making a big fuss over nothing. If I were you I'd hurry up and rope that thing before you get fired


----------



## bjaenen (Feb 27, 2014)

Well its not like I'm holding anyone up.. and when I said I wouldn't run nmd without the Windows or shingles I knew it was only a week away. When I say it was pouring in there I mean they were drilling holes on each floor to drain the 6 inch puddles on each floor we were kicking around. I doubt they're gonna fire anyone over something that petty. The boxes we did mount in there have signs of rust.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't know nutin bout Canada, but I sometimes box in and drill before roofing paper and take a couple of minutes to spray paint the nails on the boxes with rustproofing paint. You guys have cable that doesn't have the jute paper in it right? Seems like you ought to be ok since your cable won't wick up moisture thru the paper. Other than that, wait for recess cans and the like, cause rust never sleeps, and there was a Canadian fellow who got a gold record for that title.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

It's more for the panels that they want the building enclosed.
The NM can withstand some moisture, as long as it dries out before the walls get covered.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

No problem with NMD. Just don't splice.

If she is dripping on me... nothing is happening.

Man I Hate That.

Now for you Americans I pulled the above from...






Nice Canadian girl eh?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

bjaenen said:


> Hi I'm running an 18 unit condo job on my own and I've heard time after time its against code to do rough in without shingles or windows... I told the general that I won't run any nmd until windows and shingles were installed and now were almost behind... he didn't believe me and I found out he called 4 of his "electrician buddies" who all said it wasn't code... so I called my inspector for him to tell me that he likely wouldn't call us on it unless it was pouring inside (which it was) and he told me he agreed with my decision because if something was to happen its our names on that permit. The inspector told me its not only my job to follow the code but to also make good decisions based on the proper installation of a product to ensure the safety of people.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Your general is a dumbass. The most I would do is box and drill. I had an inspection refused because there were no shingles on the roof. Got my inspection when I explained that there was a weatherproof membrane installed.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

We became INSIDE wiremen so that we don't have to get wet doing our job! :laughing:

That said I'll do a rough in with water dripping through, and no windows. Does it have to do with the temperature thing? That you shouldn't be pulling nmd in -30C temps? So if there's a rough and windows, it can be heated to a reasonable temperature for pulling?


----------



## bjaenen (Feb 27, 2014)

99cents said:


> Your general is a dumbass. The most I would do is box and drill. I had an inspection refused because there were no shingles on the roof. Got my inspection when I explained that there was a weatherproof membrane installed.


Glad someone sees my point. The fact he thought I lied and phoned others to see if I was lying is what pissed me off the most. Then had the plumber tell me he did it and argued with me whether or not I was right pissed me off more.


----------



## bjaenen (Feb 27, 2014)

FrunkSlammer said:


> We became INSIDE wiremen so that we don't have to get wet doing our job! :laughing:
> 
> That said I'll do a rough in with water dripping through, and no windows. Does it have to do with the temperature thing? That you shouldn't be pulling nmd in -30C temps? So if there's a rough and windows, it can be heated to a reasonable temperature for pulling?


 
that was my guess as well as I dont think you want moisture on and bus bars in the panels or on the boxes. I know boxes are greased to prevent rust but still a possibility.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

bjaenen said:


> Glad someone sees my point. The fact he thought I lied and phoned others to see if I was lying is what pissed me off the most. Then had the plumber tell me he did it and argued with me whether or not I was right pissed me off more.


This GC is trouble. Good on you for phoning the inspector.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

It seems my opinion is the minority but I think the op is being overly dramatic. I know you Canadians are way more strict on your rules up there however. I spent 2 years before my apprenticeship roping houses and I don't think a single one of them had shingles or windows.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I think it's his job to do the way he wants and not the GC's to tell him how and when to do his job. 

Even if it's not in the electrical code, the electrical code is minimum code and if he's installing dry boxes and dry wiring and wants to do it in dry conditions, that's his business. I've done it in the wet and rain, but I respect a guy who wants to do it better than some FrunkSlammer like me!


----------



## Mugs (Jan 29, 2013)

FWIW, the company I currently work for won't rough in if there's no shingles on a house. Fairly certain we've roughed in a couple that were missing a few windows, but I do believe the idea is similar: to prevent the materials we install from getting wet. 

I've also heard that if the inspector catches an installation that has gotten wet he can order it torn out and re-done; hasn't happened to me so I can't say for sure. 

I imagine that 4-008 / Table 19 would be the reference point for an inspector. Can't say for sure, though.


----------

